# VFS cannot open root device - unknown block [solved]

## schotter

Hi,

nach jahrelanger Abstinenz und der Erkenntnis, dass die Ubuntus und Debians auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind, habe ich mich mal wieder daran gesetzt Gentoo auf meiner Kiste aufzusetzen. So wahnsinnig viel hat sich ja nicht geändert, aber ich hänge trotzdem fest :/

Via Google habe ich schon erfahren, dass 

```
cannot open root device or unknown-block(0,0)
```

 aussagt, dass der Kernel nicht auf die Platte zugreifen kann, da wohl der Treiber für den Controller fehlt. Ich baue mir jetzt schon seit einigen Stunden einen Kernel nach dem anderen, aber zum Laufen habe ich bisher keinen gebracht  :Sad: 

Ein paar Infos zum System...

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)

02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

zum Kernel...

```
#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86_64 3.3.8-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_PTI is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085 is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_PHUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

# CONFIG_DM_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

(..)
```

und noch zur Platte (Ausgabe der Grub2 Konsole)...

```
hd0,msdos1: Filesystem type ext*, UUID c6131427-ad7e-43c7-ba6c-b494840c3eff

hd0,msdos2: No known filesystem detected

hd0,msdos3: Filesystem type ext*, UUID 6de5459e-7b80-407a-9455-817ff6642065
```

```
/dev/sda1 ist /boot

/dev/sda2 ist swap

/dev/sda3 ist /
```

/ und /boot verwenden ext4. Die Festplatten sind schöne alte IDE-Festplatten, aber deswegen laufen sie doch trotzdem mit diesem scsi-Treiber oder?

Verwirrte Grüße,

SchotterLast edited by schotter on Thu Aug 16, 2012 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Und der Treiber für ext4 ist auch im Kernel?

----------

## schotter

Ja ist er. Der fuer ext2 ist auch noch mit drin, aber die werden sich schon vertragen.

----------

## firefly

wie sieht deine grub konfiguration aus?

Und poste mal ein paar zeilen vor und nach der Zeile

 *Quote:*   

> cannot open root device or unknown-block(0,0)

 

AFAIK listet der kernel bei dieser Fehlermeldungen auch eine liste aller bekannten devices auf.

----------

## schotter

/boot/grub2/grub.cfg habe ich einfach mit grub2-mkconfig -o ... erstellen lassen:

```
#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

set default="0"

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if loadfont unicode ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=de_DE

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-6de5459e-7b80-407a-9455-817ff6642065' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  c6131427-ad7e-43c7-ba6c-b494840c3eff

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c6131427-ad7e-43c7-ba6c-b494840c3eff

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ...'

   linux   /kernel-3.3.8-gentoo rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda3 ro 

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-6de5459e-7b80-407a-9455-817ff6642065' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.3.8-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.8-gentoo-advanced-6de5459e-7b80-407a-9455-817ff6642065' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  c6131427-ad7e-43c7-ba6c-b494840c3eff

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c6131427-ad7e-43c7-ba6c-b494840c3eff

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ...'

      linux   /kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.3.8-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.3.8-gentoo-recovery-6de5459e-7b80-407a-9455-817ff6642065' {

      load_video

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_msdos

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,msdos1'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  c6131427-ad7e-43c7-ba6c-b494840c3eff

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root c6131427-ad7e-43c7-ba6c-b494840c3eff

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 3.3.8-gentoo ...'

      linux   /kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro single 

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry 'Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-EC90F03390F005BC' {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ntfs

   set root='hd1,msdos1'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd1,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd1,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci1,msdos1  EC90F03390F005BC

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root EC90F03390F005BC

   fi

   chainloader +1

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

so und der Kernel crasht momentan wie folgt:

```
console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VGS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.3.8-gentoo #6

Call Trace:

panic+0xb8/0x1c1

? printk+0x3c/0x43

mount_block_root+0x246/0x25d

mount_root+0x56/0x5a

prepare_namespace+0x16b/0x198

kernel_init+0x142/0x14e

kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

? start_kernel+0x32f/0x32f

? gs_change+0xb/0xb
```

Die führende "Nummernspalte" oder wie man die auch nennt, habe ich weggelassen.

----------

## firefly

hmm um was für eine Festplatte handelt es sich denn. Ist es noch eine IDE-Platte oder schon eine SATA platte?

Denn in der Ausgabe vom kernel werden keine bekannten devices aufgelistet.

----------

## schotter

Wie schon geschrieben, handelt es sich um IDE Platten. Um die zum Laufen zu bekommen brauch ich aber nicht:

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) ----->
```

Oder? Ich hatte es auch schon einmal an. Gleiches Ergebnis :/

----------

## firefly

 *schotter wrote:*   

> Wie schon geschrieben, handelt es sich um IDE Platten. Um die zum Laufen zu bekommen brauch ich aber nicht:
> 
> ```
> < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) ----->
> ```
> ...

 

nein nur du musst auch die PATA treiber für deinen chipset aktivieren, wenn du PATA Platten hast (PATA = die Flachbandkabel mit den Breiten Steckern)

Die findest du auch unter "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers" (die Option "ATA SFF support" aktivieren und dann den passenden Treiber auswählen )

----------

## schotter

Aktuell habe ich folgende Einstellung, funktioniert aber nicht :/

```
<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers --->

[*] Verbose ATA error reporting

[*] ATA ACPI Support

[*] SATA Port Multiplier support

    *** Controllers with non-SFF native interface ***

<*> AHCI SATA support

[*] ATA SFF support

[*] ATA BMDMA support

<*> AMD/NVidia PATA support
```

----------

## firefly

falscher Treiber für deinen chipset ist es

```
 ATI PATA support  
```

EDIT: Eine suche nach "linux ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller " hätte hier geholfen

eventuell hätte 

```
lspci -k 
```

auch den passenden geliefert.

Oder einfach schauen welchen treiber dein installations linux verwendet  :Wink: 

----------

## schotter

Tatsache! Danke^^ Ich bilde mir aber ein, dass ich den zusammen mit dem AMD/Nvidia schon einmal fest angewählt hatte. Komisch....egal, es bootet. Andere Frage noch, woher weißt du das? Gibt es eine Seite die einem zur lspci Ausgabe die richtigen/nötigen Module ausspuckt?

----------

## firefly

 *schotter wrote:*   

> Tatsache! Danke^^ Ich bilde mir aber ein, dass ich den zusammen mit dem AMD/Nvidia schon einmal fest angewählt hatte. Komisch....egal, es bootet. Andere Frage noch, woher weißt du das? Gibt es eine Seite die einem zur lspci Ausgabe die richtigen/nötigen Module ausspuckt?

 

Ich habe einfach danach gesucht (suchbegriff siehe mein letzten post)

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es eine Seite die einem zur lspci Ausgabe die richtigen/nötigen Module ausspuckt?

 http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

